# Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 21 Pics Up!!*



## SpinningLoafers

I had posted this on a thread in the general section but noone was replying to it, so i just copyed it and posted it here.

Here, Im sorry it took awhile, Do either of my girls look pregnant to you?










I mean she doesnt look pregnant right now, i dont think..Ive never had females, and i think maybe there stomachs just feel different? She feels a little bloated to me, but i dont know if im just being paranoid.

But at the same time, now im not sure about the new baby i just bought, Bella. I dont know if its just baby fat? She is soo little, prolly only a little over a month, so im a bit concerned.

I know it almost impossible to tell from pictures though, i am just going to wait and to keep a really close eye on the both of them. I know it isnt really a good situation, But i can handle it, ive read up a ton on what to do during pregnancy and after birth, My problem right now is just figuring out if she is indeed prgant. Any ideas?


----------



## Stace87

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*

It was only a few hours ago you posted in your other thread  it takes time to get replies. They look normal to me.


----------



## maddy

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*

if she is pregnant...it takes a while for her to show...her stomach will go rounded and bulge out in a wee dome, like half an orange 
as the pregnancy progresses she get bigger
when she's due to give birth she'll end up like a wee barel 
at least mine did before she had her litter


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*

ya im sorry, i Just felt like this was the more appropriate forum to post it. I thought i might not get replies on the other one since my thread title wasnt about pregnany. I hope they look normal. That would be wonderfully lucky for them to not be pregnant.  i cant believe how much im loving these sweeties already. Almost wishing id gotten girls all along. They are so full of energy and so curious.


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*

Yes i figured fi they were i would have to wait a week or so to really know. I will be watching both of them very closely.


----------



## maddy

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*

THAT'S ALL U REALLY CAN DO...MONETER THEM


----------



## Lockwar

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*

from the pictures, your ratty looks absolutly normal(and CUTE)

If your ratty is pregnent then Congradulations!... ive never seen anyhting cuter then a litter of tiny lil ratty pups... she could have anywere from 5 to 12 pups give or take

if she has been around a male physicly and not seperated there is a chance she might be(you could blink and miss them mating), you wont know for around 2 or 3 weeks, then her belly will start to swell, and get firm, youll know just by looking, she might seem a little tired.

Assuming she is pregent, remove the male from the group, as she might attack him.
when the pups are born, just let mommy do her thing, she knows what to do. keep the bedding clean and all that.

one the babys start running around, i recomend giving mommy a break from the pups now and then as they will tire her out, and she will enjoy the short time away from the kids(my ratty gave me kisses to say thank you from saving her from her little hellions XD)

when the babys are about 3/4 the size of mommy i recomend taking them out of mommys home and put into there own, and make sure to give them lots of food as they might have HUGE appitites(my litter of 8 finnished off a full head of cabbage in around 10 mins)

Mind you this is all from my experience... i hope it helps


----------



## Stace87

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*



Lockwar said:


> when the babys are about 3/4 the size of mommy i recomend taking them out of mommys home and put into there own


Going on size isn't a reliable way whatsoever... I think most information states to separate the males and females at 5 weeks of age, although some state to slightly younger.


----------



## maddy

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*

when my rats were pregnant they were totally different bumpwise
maria my self black was really neet to begin with then as she was about to give birth she turned in to a furry little barel. where as salt (cant remember what colour she ws) was neet right the way through and she was the one that had the most babies. (17 in all)
tell u i ws bloody shocked..

gues u cant tell just from there bumps
sorry this isn't mutch help in your situation but it just brought back memerys to the surfice


----------



## chiklet1503

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*

Any updates on your rattie girls?


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*

Ummm..yes actually i was just going to make a new post....Juno is definitely pregnant...omg i thought we were in the clear and then she just got huge all of a sudden! Shes such a youngin..Can that cause prpblems? Im going to post pictures in my post..I have absolutely no idea when shes going to give birth. Ive had her for a little over 2 weeks..she hasnt been wiyh my boys so i know ithappened before i got her..I really wsh i knew when it was going to happen though..Im not sure if i should put her in a nursing cage now..or if i should just remove Bella from the cage they are in and take all the levels out...I know about as much as a can about the actual birth and aftercare and all that, im just not sure when i should seperate the girls, and trying to figure out a suitable cage for juno and the babies


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*



SpinningLoafers said:


> Ummm..yes actually i was just going to make a new post....Juno is definitely pregnant...omg i thought we were in the clear and then she just got huge all of a sudden! Shes such a youngin..Can that cause prpblems? Im going to post pictures in my post..I have absolutely no idea when shes going to give birth. Ive had her for a little over 2 weeks..she hasnt been wiyh my boys so i know ithappened before i got her..I really wsh i knew when it was going to happen though..Im not sure if i should put her in a nursing cage now..or if i should just remove Bella from the cage they are in and take all the levels out...I know about as much as a can about the actual birth and aftercare and all that, im just not sure when i should seperate the girls, and trying to figure out a suitable cage for juno and the babies


Here is the story of my little baby who had babies last night
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4058962.0

If she's showing a preggy belly, its time to into the maternity cage. Can you post a pic or 2?


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*

Well i was going to make a seperate post but i will just rename this thread.

here are the pics
































I know shes big, but she doesnt seem like HUGE yet, can anyone give me any idea of when she might give birth? I know its hard to tell with just pics...I mean maybe in the next week? She didnt show any signs of being pregnant until a couple days ago. I have read up alot about the birthing process and the afterbirth, when to wean them and seperate them and everything, The one thing i dont know is when to expect it, id like to feel a little more prepared for that..

Here is a pic of the cage that the girls are in. It is 30x15x30 inches
















Should i remove the levels and put Bella in a seperate cage? Keep this as the nursing cage for Juno?
Or should i put Juno in a smaller seperate cage, I know aquariums are a no no here, but would it be alright to keep Juno and the babies in one of those for a couple of weeks? Until the babies are are opened and running around? An aquarium would give me much much easier access than this cage, and i could check on the babies much easier. And then when they are old enough i could put them in the bigger cage again. Any suggestions?


----------



## trentrules

*Re: Possible Pregnancy?*

Actually, this is the one time aquariums are recommended. I used a twenty gallon for Rane and hers until they were big enough to be in a normal cage. I would definitely suggest it.


----------



## Lauren_22

*Re: Possible Pregnancy? *update* Juno is Pregnant*

Wow, she did get big.

I would say within the next week she will definitely give birth. She will get more round towards the end a feel firmer and she will also be a lot moodier lol. Be careful around her because all my worst bites have come from pregnant females. They do the Dr. Jeckel/Mr. Hyde switch so be careful.

A tank would be best for around their first 2 weeks. Then the babies will open their eyes and then they should go into a cage with wire for more ventilation and so they can begin climbing.

Good luck and keep us updated!
-Lauren


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Possible Pregnancy? *update* Juno is Pregnant*

Thankyou for your responses...now the 2nd thing is...anyone know of anybody who needs rats in OHIO? Obviously they havent even been born yet, and wont be ready for over a month, But, id like to find homes as soon as possible, i really really really dont want them to end up back in the shop where there mother came from, I plan on keeping one boy and one girl, but thats all i can handle. So anyone, ask around! lol..Im gonna be a rat granny.


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: *Update*Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!!*

Guess what? Juno had her babies!!! ;D I woke up about 5am....only to hear a bunch of little squeaks. At first i thought it was just my boys fussing, but soon realized it was coming from her cage. I looked to see 10 Beautiful healthy LOUD wriggling pink babies!! I am just in aw by the little sweethearts, Juno looks to be such a proud mom, checking on every squeak, and making sure all are being fed.  Im so relieved everything went so well. Probably best i didnt see the actual birth, im sure i would have been a nervous wreck. They all look soo healthy, and boy do they have a set of a lungs on them. lol I had a feeling tonight would be the night, shed turned Psycho Hormonal Rattie Momma on me yesterday, knew it had to be soon. I cant wait to watch them grow! I will take pictures sometime tomorrow, as its 6am here right now, and im going to leave babies and momma to rest. I am so excited!


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

So i guess i miscounted...Juno had 11 wriggling bundles of joy, not 10, one was hiding. lol. And i know i said i was going to wait for pics, but i couldnt resist. 



























































I will post more when i can!


----------



## trentrules

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Congratulations!!! You're a grandma! I'm glad everything went well with the birth and mama's doing fine.


----------



## chiklet1503

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Glad to hear the babies are here!!  Congrats! Great pics too- I cant wait to see more as they get older. It all happens so fast- definitely treasure it!


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Thanks! Here are a few more pics. Can you tell if they are dumbos like right away? Or do u have to wait for there ears to open, or even longer? Just wondering..


----------



## chiklet1503

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

I have no idea- I'm still sort of waiting to make sure mine area all dumbos! Mom and dad were both dumbos and they all appear to be. I think they open their eyes at 2 weeks so this weekend will be full of fun for me


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

im glad that my taking one is helping you out. i also have some friends who own rats and i could ask around to see if anyone's interested ( i'm also excited to see them grow  i'm sure it will be a really special thing to own ratties that you've seen from birth, and that are the offspring of your own. congratulations! and i will be checking here everyday! i'm sure they'll all be beautiful!


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

you have friends that own rats too? That would be wonderful if you could fina more homes for me. It would be so much easier to find homes close to you if am going to be traveling such a distance. Itd be nice to find more than one home. Please let me know if there are anymore possible rattie lovers who would want some more. Thankyou once again.


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Day Two update. I took a real good look at each of them today, i still have no idea what sexes they are yet, but i noticed that 6 of them have curly wiskers! I think that means that they are REXES!! And i also think that 3 of them are DUMBOS! There ears havent opened up completely yet, but i really think there are dumbos. I dont know how i could be so lucky. They are all going to be so unique and beautiful. I cant wait to see their colors and markings!! 










































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Ill keep you posted!


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

AW! how exciting! they are just precious! yeah i have 2 friends that have previously owned rats and i plan on talking to them. i know they still have cages and everything...so i'll talk to them but i can't guarantee anything. i can't wait to see how cute they're all going to be!


----------



## js6stone

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

What a pile of babies!  Sounds like they will be an interesting group! I'm excited to watch them grow!


----------



## Gabrielle B

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

omg those pics are all so adorable!! I love the pic of her nursing, so beautiful


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

OMG....the dumbos ears opened today!! Ahh i have 3 dumbos! The others ears havent opened yet, just my lil dumbos, they are all rex dumbos aswell. I am definitely keeping one, probably a girl. I think 2 of them might be girls. And i looked again and now realize that 8 out of all of them are rexes. I guess i havent seen many top ear rexes before. Half of them are darkening up already, not sure if they will be black like momma, or even some blues would be amazing. Im not sure of there sexes exactly yet, i tried to take a shot at it, and to me it looks like there might be 7 girls, and 4 boys, but like i said not sure. I will post pics eventually to have you guys help me sex them. Its amazing how fast they are growing, its only been 3 days. This expirience is just incredible. I dont have a camera to use atm, but i will definitley post more pics this evening. I just cant get over those tiny little dumbo ears.


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Day 3 pics, i will post 4 at the end of today.
Im so excited, it might just be that they havent darkened up as fast as the others, but i think there are 3 blues, 4 blacks, and 4 pews, or something of a lighter color. 

Dumbo!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Black?








Blue?








PEW?


----------



## maddy

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

congratulations


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Sorry i am running a day behind, these are the 4th and 5th day pictures...theres alot of them...

DAY 4

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

DAY 5 , used some natural light for once, i tell ya its addicting taking pictures of these puppies...i cant imagine what its going to be like once they open their eyes!

i also had a question, is their skin supposed to be all flakey and peeling like in the pics? I figured it is just because they are growing in fur and everything...but i just wanted to make sure. Thanks


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Yep flakey skin at this point is normal when the coat comes in. The hair is coming through the skin for the first time, pushing aside the skin flakes.


----------



## flying.spaghetti.monster

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

they are so gorgeous! I bet you just can't wait to see what they look like when the fur grows through.... is there a way to know what colour they'll be just from skin pigment? I'm assuming darker skin = darker babies...


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

it's just amazing how fast they're growing. i can't wait to pick my baby ;D


----------



## chiklet1503

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Have you come any further sexing the bubs yet? I think you said you were having some trouble before or something. I'd be willing to give it a shot if you like.

Great pics too  You are going to go crazy once their eyes open! I just came home today and Olive's litter all have their eyes open. They are so rambunctious! And I thought my hands were full with 10! lol... oh boy.


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

DAY 6


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

OKay, soo i am waaaayyyy behind. It is currently day 11, but i am going to post pics from the other days anywayz...they are sooo fuzzy and active now and i cant believe their eyes will open in 4 days!

Day7









































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























Day8 
I got the best pictures on this day, this is when they started being really active, scratching themselves, yawning, one lil girl loves to suck on her paw..so cute

AHHH! SOO CUTE! This is the one lil girly im keeping 























































as you can my 4 little red eyed ones seem to not be PEWs..once again, i cant believe the variety in this litter.


----------



## chiklet1503

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

AH they are so cute!!!!! I love the lighter bubs coloring!  You take some awesome photos, Im jealous!


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

i check this thread every single day and they are SOOOOOOO cute!! i know you're running behind, and i don't want to be a nuisance...but do you think here soon you could put pictures up of them individually? and they're sexes and colors?

like: female. rex dumbo. black.

so i could possibly choose my little one?

i'm sorry if im impatient but i'm just so excited for my Luna to have a friend.

thanks!


----------



## Stace87

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**



juliebug said:


> like: female. rex dumbo. black.
> 
> so i could possibly choose my little one?
> 
> i'm sorry if im impatient but i'm just so excited for my Luna to have a friend.
> 
> thanks!


How old is Luna? It may be best to adopt 2 babies, to ensure you're not left with a lone rat any time soon. I personally think 3 is the number rats should be kept at.


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

to be completely honest, i don't know. she was given to me from a friend who had gotten her from a petstore. and i have been thinking the exact same thing. i was supposed to be adopting from a breeder but i haven't heard back from her in a while...and i'm thinking about just asking spinning loafers if i could have 2 because i wouldn't want this poor new baby to end up alone if (god forbid) something should happen to my luna.


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Aww you want two little girls! Thatd be great!!! I can post individuals by the end of today, i just thought i might wait until their eyes opened and their fur had grown in all the way just so youd be sure what u were getting. lol But i will def have those for you by tonight. After you get an idea of the two little girlies you want, i will make a new post in the rats looking for homes section.

I have decided i am keeping 3. 1 girl, 2 boys. All of the girls are available except the little blue rex dumbo, shes identical to my charlie, and i just cant resist those ears. There is one other female dumbo though that im finding hard to part with, but i know i dont have room for. Shes a black rex dumbo and shes adorable, very active so far. I just wanted to suggest her to you cause i know she will be happy and loved. Not saying you have to or anything, lol...she is just a sweetie and the only dumbo i have to give. Good thing my litter was mostly girls, youll have more to pick from  Anywayz ill get on those pics.


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Day 9 sorry some of the pics arent clear, i didnt have my normal camera and didnt really know how to use it..lol



























































Day 10


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

yay i'm so excited! i don't know if you noticed but the little girl you described to me is exactly what i put in my example about the info for the individuals! haha. i will most likely be picking her as i can't resist dumbo ears either  and i've always loved the blue color, but i'm so surprised at the lighter colored ratties! they're beautiful (not that i expected them to be anything but). this will be so tough to decide which ones to bring home! yes i thought about not asking til their eyes open but i just can't wait! i promise you, these girls will be given so much love and attention and i'll let you know how they're doing often.


----------



## Gabrielle B

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Theyre all so beautiful!


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Juno had her Babies 08/19/09!!! *Pictures**

Okay Julie, im sooooooooooooo sorry it took me a couple extra days to post individual pics, my computer was messed up, so i had to use my bros comp to even get on the computer, and he doesnt have photoshop or a card reader. Guess i shoulda just waited til tomorrow when they are supposd to open their eyes!Anyways...here they are! Julie gets first pick, but if anyone is interested in any of them, please let me know. They are $15, and i will travel up to 3 hours, but would appreciate not having to..lol... I live in Columbus Ohio.
And please correct me if my discriptions are a little off, im not great at naming colors or markings.

Baby #1 Female Black Rex Dumbo *RESERVED*


































Baby #2 Female Blue Rex *AVAILABLE*


































Baby #3 Female PinkEyed Beige? Rex *RESERVED*

Can someone tell me what this color is? I dont know what to call it. \
The little nick on her neck if from when she was born her mom being a little rough, its healing just fine.

































Baby #4 Female Black Berkshire Rex *AVAILABLE*


































Baby #5 Female PinkEyed Beige? Standard *AVAILABLE*


































Baby #6 Female Blue Berkshire Standard *RESERVED*


































Baby #7 Male PinkEyed Beige? Rex *RESERVED*
the color is a bit off in a couple pics, looks alot darker and redder than it is.

































Baby #8 Male PinkEyed Beige? Berkshire Standard *RESERVED*



































Hope you like them!! ;D


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Individual Pics Up**

oh don't even worry about it! they are worth the wait! i have completely fallen in love ;D and i have one other question...do you think i could possibly have three? haha! i love all 3 colors and i just don't think i can pick only two. they will all get equal love, attention, and proper care. and as you know, the CN has plenty of room for four ratties. don't worry. so if you're okay with that... i really think i want Baby #1, Baby # 3, and Baby # 6. just let me know what you think!


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Individual Pics Up**

Awwww Im so glad you like those 3. Im soo glad you want 3! I was going to ask if u maybe had room for one more...Aw they are going to be so happy, and how cool is it that youll have 3 sisters growing up together. They are the sweetest. And Luna will love the compant. I wanted to ask if you are definitely sure about those 3, if you need a little more time i can understand, but id like to remove the 3 girlies from the available list as soon as i can, so i dont have other people wanting the same ones. Dont want that to be an issue, so lemme know as soon as possible. Ahhh im soo excited for you!! lol

Also i wasnt sure if you got around to asking any of your friends if they wanted ratties? Its not a huge deal, you mentioned it before and i was just wondering.


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Individual Pics Up**

it's really starting to sink in that they're not some distant "when i can i'll get Luna company" thing, and i am TOO HAPPY FOR WORDS! ;D  i'm so excited about the sister thing. and i can't even imagine how proud you must be! you get to have babies you've loved since day one! i think it's wonderful! and i really am happy that you only have...i think 5 babies to find homes for now. i also must add...i'm really appreciative of all the pictures. it's so cool to see how they've grown. i can't wait for little eyes to start opening! and yes you can remove them from the available list. i am sure about those three, and i've started to formulate names lol...

i did ask the friends...one's now in a no pet apartment, and the other is worried she won't be able to support financially (vet bills, proper diet, etc. i'm really sorry i don't have better news in that department. :-[

keep me updated as much as you can!

and thank you for everything.


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Individual Pics Up**

are their precious little eyes opening yet? gosh im such a pest  lol im sorry


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Individual Pics Up**

yes! they opened 2 days ago! Gah im soooo sorry i feel so bad, ive been wanting to post pictures and just absolutely havent had time..but i promise today is the day...i will make time..its gonna be picture overload..lol. Once again im sorry ive just been really really busy.


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Individual Pics Up**

no it's ok! believe me I understand i've been super busy too.i can't wait to see! i bet you're excited ;D thank you!


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x]

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Individual Pics Up**

Congratulations. Very cute babies and sweet mum.

"And i know i said i was going to wait for pics, but i couldnt resist. "

I know this was a while ago, but just because they are tiny and cute little babies and hard to resist does not mean you should start bringing them out hours old, putting your smell all over them, and stressing mum out. At that age, it makes no different whether you handle them or not. We waited 4-5 days and even then made sure that the mums were happy with it. There is no rush.

Also regarding homing them, wouldn't it be better to wait and see which babies get on best? Rather than people just reserve them by the colours and girls and boys? I would also make sure that all of them go in same sex pairs, don't know if you are already doing so, but it is very stressful and better to go with a friend. Good luck, hope to see more pictures at some point.


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Individual Pics Up**

what??? I havent done a single thing wrong...Even the proffessional breeders hold them the day they are born. Ive read a million posts on how soon you can hold the babies and have asked people about it and theyve always said from day one it is fine. Maybe you need to read some of those threads too. Is everyone wrong? I didnt take them out until atleast 8 hours after they were born. And that it is perfectly reasonable. Mom wasnt stressed in the least, i dont understand what the problem is? 

I posted individual pics early because Juliebug asked me to. I was going to wait til they were up and around. And i dont believe its ever too early to find them homes. Ive been talking to her since before the babies were born. Ive handled all the babies from day one, and they all have lovely personalities. There eyes opened a couple days ago and they already all brux and lick me when i hold them. Im trying to find the babies loving homes. Im not sure how else im supposed to do that except for taking pictures? . People on this forum including breeders do the same thing....they post pictures on their websites, and people choose them. This is an oops litter, not a rattery. Im new to this but i know what im doing. How would you do it?

And I even said in my post I would like to adopt out in pairs. Or if they wanted to adopt one, they must already have rats or are planning on getting another rat as a companion. Did you even read any of my thread? And the people who ive already reserved for have told me their intentions. I know how may rats they have, where the babies will be living, if they will be neutured or spayed...how long theyve owned rats. Im not just giving them away to anybody..

Im sorry to be so defensive, but i am completely confident in what im doing. This is not a post i was expecting from anyone, I know there are alot of irresponsible people on here making stupid decisions, but i am not one of them


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Individual Pics Up**

i have done so much research and read so many threads and not once have i found that you shouldn't hold the babies on the first day. as a matter of fact, the things i've read have said that they should be handled as much as possible(unless of course mom is too stressed by the situation) to socialize them. 

spinningloafers has been very responsible about this whole process. she is willing to drive 3 hours to give them a good home, while many people would just sell them to the nearest pet store.

i know you're just concerned for the rats, but i can assure you if i thought for an instant that they were being in anyway mistreated, or being exposed to behaviors that would negatively affect them i would not be adopting them. 

you can tell in all her posts how much these little animals mean to her, and i for one am very thankful i met her.

you're doing great spinningloafers. no worries ;D


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x]

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Individual Pics Up**

Sorry that was taken the wrong way. I know you are homing them really well and looking after them. I just wanted to say, that if homing them, make sure they go with siblings they are well bonded with.

And it does not make a difference whether the babies are handled at 8 hours or 4 days. It isn't going to socialize them. They are only interested in milk and warmth, so there is no need to bring them out then.

I know rescues and breeders and from expierience that rats handled from 4-5 days have been the most friendly little things ever, and there's not been any bad effect by not handling them under 1 day old!


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Individual Pics Up**

Well even if it doesnt make a difference in how social they are, you are still "allowed" to hold them at one day. It does absolutely no harm to them. I only had them out for maybe a total of 10 minutes the first few days, and that was just to take pictures to keep track of their growth. Mom never once nipped at me when i was near her babies, she is very laid back and was not once stressed out about it. I wouldnt have if she were. But this was not a planned thing, i hope for this to me my only litter.


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Eyes Open!!!**

FINALLY! Day 14 pics. There eyes are open. Not too awake in most these photos unfortunately, still getting used to having eyes but i will post more pics a bit later of the pics i took yesterday of them running around and such, But i know julie is dyyyying to see these, lol so here they are.










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Eyes Open!!!**

AAAH! *collapses from adorable rattie overload*. they are just SO cuute! the rex fur is really starting to be noticeable! i've only seen standard in person, and i just love that i'm going to have two little rex girls! i've told Luna that she's getting friends  lol. and it's looking like the beige have dark ruby eyes? simply amazing. it's hard to believe they were little pink bubs only two weeks ago...


----------



## Drasar

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Eyes Open!!!**

They are incredibly adorable ;D...anyway I have a newbie question...you said that Baby #3 is a Female PinkEyed Beige? Rex...how do you know it's got pink eyes if they hadn't opened yet ??? really wondering about that ;D


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Eyes Open!!!**

lol well because when they were born you could see there eyes through their skin. There were black dots for the darker colored ones, and for the 4 beige babies i could barely see anything. A pink dot..thats how i knew...lol..no other crazy secret way of knowing..hehe


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Eyes Open!!!**

Day 15! Getting crazier and more active by the moment! Im a little scared...lol..i think mommys a little upset that her babies can actually follow her around now to nurse..hehe..she cant get away

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

this is my flickr page which seems like itd be the easier route from the beginning but i enjoy posting pics on here, i will post them later i just dont have time but thought youd like to see them.


----------



## Amelydia

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Eyes Open!!!**

*melts* I would steal all of them if my parents wouldn't disown me lol. You have some really cute babies on your hands, best of luck to you and them


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Eyes Open!!!**

DAY 18!!!! Ahhhhh i am literally dying from cuteness...im not sure how i can let the little hellians go now...im in love..lol...Precious babies..They are at that perfect stage right now where there eyes are all buggy and huge and there little ears just perked up. Finally running around and being crazy, starting to eat and drink. I love being a ratty grandma. Heres the pics!


----------



## Lea

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

Sooo cute, hehehe.  I'd love to see a video of them running around, ;D


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

i keep thinking they can't get more adorable...and then they do ;D there aren't even enough words to describe them! and i know it's gotta be hard to give them up...but i hope you have the heart to let...um maybe 3 go to a happy, anxious, owner? lol! i'm so excited. can i ask you a favor? next time you take pics do you think you could get one of my 3 girls together? i want it for my desktop background  and i might print it onto some photo paper. i'd really appreciate it! thanks!


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

lol ill try, but the girls in particular are fast ones. Ill see what i can do.. haha..not sure how easy it will be to keep the 3 together..


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

haha. i'm sure it will be no easy feat. if you can't then it's no big deal  i'm sorta sad that when i start taking pictures of them they wont even be close to as good as yours. the only way i can photograph Luna is if i bribe her with food. lol.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x]

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

Just because you can handle them and put your smell all over them UNDER 1 day old, it is fine?

They are lovely babies... wish them the best.


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

omg are you still going on about that? ASK ANYONE ELSE ON HERE, IT IS PERFECTLY FINE TO HOLD THEM THAT YOUNG. The babies are perfect and healthy, just keep your nose out of this thread if your going to still tell me that it was wrong, its over and dont with, nobody cares. Rats are not like hamsters or anything, putting your smell on them doesnt harm them, it doesnt make mom want to stop feeding them or anything..why do u want to argue with me? I explained it to you already, its not my fault if you cant accept it.


----------



## Gabrielle B

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

I know pleanty of breeders who hold babies that young, and these are very experienced breeders, some of the best in aus, so spinningloafers you have done nothing wrong  


Your babies are absolutely gorgeous! The 12th pic down is so adorable! _But_ there is one thing this thread is missing.....more pictures of the proud mummy!


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

lol the mummy is too fast to catch any pics of, i have her out everyday and she is just insanely hyper right now, prolly hormones and soooo happy to be away from her ratlets..lol..I think shes angry that they can follow her around now..hehe I wish i could catch pictures of her with the babies, but the minute i open the lid of her cage she bolts out! lol Once the babies are a little bit older, weaned maybe, i will have her out with them. And can hopefully get some excellant pics.


----------



## Drasar

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Eyes Open!!!**



SpinningLoafers said:


> lol well because when they were born you could see there eyes through their skin. There were black dots for the darker colored ones, and for the 4 beige babies i could barely see anything. A pink dot..thats how i knew...lol..no other crazy secret way of knowing..hehe


Ah..Ha Another Rattie mystery solved...Thanks LOL ;D


----------



## chiklet1503

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

AWESOME photos!  The bubs are getting big so quickly! I love dropping in to see your pics- I check this thread all the time lol.


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

lol same to you! Your babies are like a week or more older than mine, ive been checking yours everyday since they were born just to see what my babies would look like in that amount of time. Lol. Yours are adorable, its so interesting that they are almost all the same color, i still cant get over the variety in my litter. This has definitely been a great expieriecne, Ive already found homes for 5, maybe 7 of them, Im keeping 4, and only have 2 little girlies left to find good homes. ;D


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

Hey Julie! Heres my attmept at taking pics of your 3 darling little girls. Im sorry, alot of them are blurry...i couldnt seem to focus on all 3 faces at one time, nevertheless they are adorable. I cant post huge photos on here so if you like any of them go to my Flickr page and download the large size if you want to use one as your wallpaper.. lol..here ya go! http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/I am going to be posting pics of the rest of my babies after this, i got some great shots!


----------



## juliebug

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

T  HUD! *hits floor* AAAAAAAAH. they are so CUTE! i am so thrilled and anxious to get them home! thank you so much for these pics. i appreciate it so much!


----------



## SpinningLoafers

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Day 18 Pics Up!!**

Day21 again...i was supposed to post these yesterday but forgot to, im sorry...


----------



## SpinningLoafers

Im actually considering making a blurb book http://www.blurb.com/ for Junos pregnancy. What do you all think? Would anybody buy it if i did? lol. It would only have the best pictures ive taken, and they would be all big and blown up, and collaged, and ahhh im definitely making a baby ratty photo book. Even if its just for myself, Ive got too many nice pics, itd be soo worth it. Im really good at designing too, not some cheap thrown together thing, Might take awhile, and ya i know im sorry im rambling..haha..Just wondered if anyone else thought it was a good idea?


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: Junos Litter 08/19/09!!! *Eyes Open!!!**



Drasar said:


> SpinningLoafers said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol well because when they were born you could see there eyes through their skin. There were black dots for the darker colored ones, and for the 4 beige babies i could barely see anything. A pink dot..thats how i knew...lol..no other crazy secret way of knowing..hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Ah..Ha Another Rattie mystery solved...Thanks LOL ;D
Click to expand...

Actually light-eyed babies can be pink or ruby. Dark-eyed babies are black


----------



## Drasar

How long can Momma be away from the babies?...I've heard she needs to get away from them from time to time, but for how long?


----------



## SpinningLoafers

Why do you ask? Are you concerned they are away from her too long from my pics? Dont worry, I know i have ALOT of pictures, but ive never had the babies out for more than about 20 minutes tops, and thats just been the last few days, when they were young id take em out for about 10 mins, snap a picture, and be done. And mom gets all the breaks she needs...like when shes holding onto the bars giving me those puppy eyes asking for me to get her out of the madness! lol The babies are already eating sooooo much, its insane. They are already following Juno around alot less lookin for milk. eeee i cant believe they went from little pinkies to RATS! in just a matter of 3 weeks..its really amazing. 




> Actually light-eyed babies can be pink or ruby. Dark-eyed babies are black


Isnt that what i said? Lol..what do you mean? I thought i explained it right..


----------



## Drasar

Actually I asked so I would know how long was okay to take Momma out and play with her or take the babies out and look at them...When I first got my Rats I got a Male and Female and they were together for several days before I seperated tham and I'm thinking She might be Preggers and wanted to get all the info I could 8)


----------



## juliebug

i would LOVE to buy a blurb book of the pregnancy ;D


----------



## lilspaz68

SpinningLoafers said:


> Actually light-eyed babies can be pink or ruby. Dark-eyed babies are black
> 
> 
> 
> Isnt that what i said? Lol..what do you mean? I thought i explained it right..
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure you called them pink-eyed and since that is an actual eye colour I thought I should clarify a little further ;D

It IS amazing how fast they grow.

For the first week, I keep momma out for about 20 mins each time, and the 2nd week it can be much longer, after that...mom can come out with her bubs or even 45 mins plus  Mom's need breaks too from their sweet "parasites" ;D


----------



## Drasar

For the first week, I keep momma out for about 20 mins each time, and the 2nd week it can be much longer, after that...mom can come out with her bubs or even 45 mins plus  Mom's need breaks too from their sweet "parasites" ;D
[/quote]

Cool...well I've had them for 3 weeks on Mon. the 14th...should know pretty soon if I took too long to seperate them or not :-[


----------



## Gabrielle B

I showed my mum through this whole thread ;D There were lots of "awwww's" and "omg theyre so cute's" I can't wait for more pics ;D


----------



## chiklet1503

Enjoy your babies while you still have them!!! :-( All 5 baby boys and 2 baby girls have all gone to their new homes over the past week! OMG I miss them ALL!

All I have left are the little girl Im keeping and my bf's two girls! AH! They grow up so fast!!!

LOVE the pics too  teeheheh adorableness!


----------



## juliebug

oh where oh where has spinningloafers gone? :-[


----------



## Stace87

juliebug said:


> oh where of where has spinningloafers gone? :-[


Tormenting you


----------



## SpinningLoafers

I am sooooo sorry Julie, ive just been sooooooooooooooooo busy... :-[ I feel terrible that i havent kept you updated. Ive gone back to school and i got a job so its just been a crazy couple of weeks. My dad was out of town this week aswell and unfortunately he took the camera with him...  grrr... But i PROMISE! Cross my heart and hope to die, that i will take pictures tonight and post. I feel awful, its beem like 2 weeks since ive taken pictures..I missed out on so much and the babies are gonna be leaving me in like a week. 

My heart rat, my first rat ever, Charlie, passed a couple days ago suddenly and i am having an absolute terrible time, I feel like im never going to get over it. He was my best buddy, only a year old. He had some serious heart issues about 3 months ago, was hospitalized for a week, we didnt think he was going to make it, but he did, and the last 3 months he seemed happier and healthier than ever. I noticed he was kinda sluggish and he passed in my arms right when we got to the vet. So suddenly, we think maybe a heart attack. Omg im crying again, I cant believe my charlie boy isnt with me anymore. Its just so hard, ive lost so many this summer, but Charlie was my baby, and I miss him so much. I keep thinking im ok...and then it just hits me that i wont find him sleeping in his ball like always with his big dumbo ears, hes not here to rub against things like a bear, lol, hes not here to keep the others in line, all **** has broke loose since he was the alpha male...He was the one that got in the middle of fights, and would groom to death anyone who stepped out of line. They knew not to mess with charlie, but he was also the biggest softy. I keep forgetting that hes gone, that i have 9 boy sinstead of 10. I feel like im never gonna get over it. It really hurts more than i ever imagined, it wasnt his time. Hes still so young. I thought hed outlive everyone. But i try to comfort myself by thinking about him running around up there in rattyheaven, sitting on top of buster and dominating Benji, and hoarding every last piece of food in his blue plastic igloo. Its probably silly, but i feel better knowing his brothers are up there with him. I wil never ever regret spending a fortune on him to give him those 3 extra months. The best decision i ever made,,..His pasing has just made me squeeze my other boys a little tighter, and i just look forward to the 2 new boys i will be adding to the gang from Junos litter. Its also so hard because Harely, the little girl im keeping, looks exactly like charlie. Im sorry, this isnt the right place to do it, i just cant bring myself to post about him in the rainbow bridge section, i just cant...Ive just gotten myself all upset again..I love that boy so much, and will never stop missing him. <3

As for an update, i just wanna be honest with you, expect some crazyness from ur girlies. lol. Im not gonna ie to you and tell you they are the most perfect angels ever. haha Omg..lol..your little grey girlie....Iris? Has figured out how to jump off of my bed already, had fun fishing her out from under my dresser for the 3rd time lastnight..haha...and she LOOOOVESSS the wheel, So if u dont have one u might wanna consider. Shes soo friendly though, fast, and not afraid of anything. Persephone...seems to be a little shy of hands, i mean ive hand raised all of them, shes very curious and loves to climb up in my lap, and shoulders, lick my face and hands, she just doesnt seem to fond of being restrained by hands..lol..shes certainly not afraid of people though.  And Athena, oh athena, what a lovebug, i wanna steal her from you. lol. Im keeping her brother, whose identical to her, and the two of them are the cutest little adventurers. They LOOOVE to climb down my shirt, and up my pants, haha..the friendliest little buggers ever. Theyd rather sit in my lap and lick my face than run around. So content. Of course i seperated the boys from the girlies a couple days ago. I felt so bad! lol..ive gotten so used to 11 babies runnin around together, its just weird. And im realizing, as much as im ready for the babies to go(they are a little overwhelming..and eating me out of my house..lol) I know i am going to miss them all, that its going to be strange having only 4 girls in that cage as opposed to what was 12. lol..


----------



## juliebug

don't even worry about being busy! i was just a little worried because you're normally on (even if we don't correspond) every day or every other. but i'm just glad to hear from you now ;D

i am sooo sorry to hear about Charlie. he was such a beautiful boy, and from your description i can see why he was your heart rat. i bet he's having so much fun at the bridge, and keeping everyone in line  you gave him three happy months that he might not have had and i'm sure he realized how much you love him. RIP Charlie :'(

on the happier note i LOVE hearing about there little, well big  personalities. and i am all prepared for crazy. things in my house are just too boring anyway. lol. *writes down Wodent Wheel on To Buy list*. it's going to be so wonderful seeing their furry little faces for the first time. aah i am so excited for myself and Luna. we're gonna be so happy  and i bet you're going to miss them like crazy...but you've done a wonderful job and should be proud of the headstart you've given them.


----------



## Lynxie

I'm so sorry to hear about your Charlie. I just lost two of mine recently, and I know how hard it is.

As for the bubbies, they are so adorable! They make me want a new baby, but I know that's the last thing I need right now, with how many ratties are at my friend's house, and the fact that I barely have a place for the two that I have now.


----------



## tipsytumbles

Mannnn... I wish I lived closer! They're pretty darn cute...  I haven't been able to find any good breeders here in Iowa.. :-\ Not wanting to go to a pet shop again...


----------



## juliebug

got my three girls today. i'm in loooove! i can't wait until i can put all of them together. wish me luck on intros!!


----------

